# One off R32 Skyline



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey guys
Just had the rebuild, so now time for a body change. It aint that i dont like the shape of the 32, but it lacks something.. I was after a M's Factory wide arch kit, but that seemed impossible to get  So i opted for a one off kit to my likings  
I ve had mixxed views already regarding the ALPHA(ish) front end. i think it brings it to a more modern look.
You guys want to give me on ur views on this..


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks sh1t


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

the shit or just SHIT


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

looks horrendous.

and thats not a good thing


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fishous said:


> the shit or just SHIT


Just shit mate. If you do go through with it I will hunt you down and kill you


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

those of you that dont like it, please feel free to metion how i should change it! 
I wona get this right so at least the majority like it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The front, the sides, the bonnet, the spoiler.


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

change to WHAT?? 
some constructive critism please..
Or if any one can use a design pack, show me one, and ill build it!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveN said:


> The front, the sides, the bonnet, the spoiler.


PMSL!


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

That's not just modernising it... you've made it too busy. I like the inclusion of wheel arches. The bonnet and matching front intake look odd. Looking at the fact that the R32 is a front-engined car, I would steal ideas from the likes of a Vanquish, 550 Maranello, XKRs, Corvettes, Cerberas, Shelby Cobra Concept, but trying not to make it look like a copy of another car... so aggressive front end with low front splitter, keep the horizontal lights cos they make the car look mean (a good thing), simple but purposeful vented bonnet (no scoop!), flared wheel arches, muscular haunches. Because the R32 is quite a square/angular car, you should make sure that it still maintains this, or the roofline will look like a mismatch.

I look forward to your results.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 19, 2005)

Sorry but I have to agree with the majority here, looks hidious!

You buy a skyline for its performance, looks wise it looks better than a lot of cars out there. It would be criminal to add fiber glass chav add ons. The pic is just as bad as that Maguires one.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

take it back I'm starting to like the new look GTR ??
I know people who would kill if you did that to 32 GTR .

































ME!!!


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

your not seriouse abot this are you

coz that is shit

seriously i think the mods should ban you for being a chav


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Reminds me a bit of the Batmobile. But each to their own taste.

Nik


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

it was a FIRST design, they'll be others and ill post em up here.

Cheers Shadowninja fo rthe Constructive part
Antonio Mjcole12 you should have kept ur post as theyre a waste of web space. It was a thumbs up or down, no need for the chav comments. Im tryin summit diff and ask for comments on the kit, not me!! u ****'s


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Erm....I think I prefer my body kit.....the standard one :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

It looks awful, the front end and bonnet are not in harmony with the rear quarter or roofline.

More importantly though, you don't appear to be in harmony with our users, so when you get criticised for thinking out of the box, take it on the chin and don't start insulting people until you have a proven record of worth here. Or I may take up MJCole's suggestion.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

You might consider finding, an R33 Body and stripping the running gear out of the 32 shell and build an R33 with the R32 running gear. Especially if your looking to modenise the look of your vehicle.

Just a thought!


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Do what you want with it mate - your money and your car. Who cares what everybody else thinks as long as you like the look of it. You may have a problem come re-sale time though.

For the record, it's not my cup of tea either  

T.


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

[qoute]More importantly though, you don't appear to be in harmony with our users, so when you get criticised for thinking out of the box, take it on the chin and don't start insulting people until you have a proven record of worth here. Or I may take up MJCole's suggestion[qoute]

Hey man i am chilled. i can take the slating of the body kit, but they got personal. 

as for the putting the running gear on a 33 is a better alternative, but i'd preffer the 34 shell (if i could afford it). does the running gear fit straight or is there some kind o body work to make them fit?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Fishous said:


> as for the putting the running gear on a 33 is a better alternative, but i'd preffer the 34 shell (if i could afford it). does the running gear fit straight or is there some kind o body work to make them fit?



I've only seen the finished results of a R33 running R32 gear. I don't know about dropping 32 running gaer into a 34. Perhaps some one else on the forum could provide more information. Perhaps you should start a Thread to discuss this topic in further detail.


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

put a big skyline 'S' in the bonnet


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

if you like the 34 then look at BEE-R's R324 which is a R32 with a R34 front end and stuff, looks good they use it for drifting.

there website is www.bee-r.com i think


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

It's just plain terrible.

Do yourself a favour - buy a bunch of Hyper Rev books and take a look at the subtle bits of bodykit that are available that can really transform the looks of a 32 without changing it.

Looking at the pics of your car - a set of nismo rear wheel arches, a Nismo boot lip, Nismo bonnet lip and a lower ride height would be a good start.
A new more aggressive splitter would finish things off nicely.

Don't spend thousands on naff looks - spend it on decent performance and reliability mods. No one wants to buy a restyled monstrosity when it's time to sell.

I saw a green flip evo with chrome rims today in the local filling station - WTF?????????


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*Help for Skymania*

I'll will help Skymania hunt you down!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Fishous said:


> Or if any one can use a design pack, show me one, and ill build it!


So if you like the M's kit and you're going to build it yourself then why p1ss about with all that nonsense? Just make a copy of the M's kit! Am I missing something here?


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

I take it thats a photochop? You havent actually been and done that to the poor car have you??????


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

This is a wind up - right?


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Luffy said:


> if you like the 34 then look at BEE-R's R324 which is a R32 with a R34 front end and stuff, looks good they use it for drifting.
> 
> there website is www.bee-r.com i think



This is definitely a better idea!
I don't you think you can ever salvage that design m8.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

i like it


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

the name barry instantly springs to mind!


----------



## chris 36 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ruined a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I really do think bog std R32GTRs look dead boring, but look absolutley amazing with a decent bodykit (Well TBH not a full bodykit, jus a few things, like the std skirts are almost non-existant, and the N1/Nismo body extras help a ton too)

The pic shown is as far from a decent bodykit as humanly possible tho


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

It may just be the image, put it looks too cartooney the front looks too flat, the side is nice, but the spoiler is too much the bonnet looks the wrong shape

I think a copy of the BEE-r kit aggressed up a bit might be the best idea


----------



## jonevo (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree with all the others, it looks stupid but at the end of the day it's your car as long as you like it don't worry about what other people think.


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

i agree with kirky, the sides look pretty good, but the front and bonnet look shit mate, and i dont like the spoiler either. why not like the boys have said put an r34 front end on it and the sides you have desinged with an r34 rear spoiler, that should look real good mate


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

It looks like a Bugatti Veyron - but when you squash it by one of those cubed car crushing things, and then you have taken it out and given it a weird paint job.  

(Cant ever understand why ANYONE likes the Veyron - its an Audi TT hybrid gone wrong - thats just my opinion tho  )


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

good god man... that is awful...

please dont do it... and if you do... i think we should have a sponsored 'learn this guy some taste' session 

as before... SUBTLE mods go a long way... the money that would cost to make... youd have a nice engine spec, and people wouldnt mutter **** under thier breath as they walk by it...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It does tend to have a bit of an Alfa gone wrong look at the front


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Personally I like a 32 GTR with a big rear wing in white with a carbon bonnet drag/race style :smokin: 

but each to their own, either way looking forward to seeing it soon


----------



## Dink (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks revolting, like a metallic yoghurt pot on acid  
But at least have the courage of your convictions, 
and build what you want, not what the majority likes.............


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

thats the best looing Corsa i've seen all day!  



PMSL


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

you want to know what's worst? it isn't the worst-looking. the max power skylines all look like mismatched plastic held together by model glue. atleast this has a SHAPE.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

ive never laughed so much in my life..lol


----------



## necro (Mar 3, 2005)

*omg omg*

WHAT did you do!!!! thats a criminal act you should be draged out into the street and flogged!!


----------



## necro (Mar 3, 2005)

*erm*

well please dont do it


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Look at the front end. Spot any similarity to.....










LMAO


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

(sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Fishous said:


> Hey guys
> Just had the rebuild, so now time for a body change. It aint that i dont like the shape of the 32, but it lacks something.. I was after a M's Factory wide arch kit, but that seemed impossible to get  So i opted for a one off kit to my likings
> I ve had mixxed views already regarding the ALPHA(ish) front end. i think it brings it to a more modern look.
> You guys want to give me on ur views on this..


Rear spoiler looks terrible, bonnet is appalling and the front bumper Alfa thing is just bizarre. The rear arches are **** too.  

If you like the M's factory kit then try and make a copy, at aleast it won't be an aerodynamic disaster. It'll also preserve the character of the R32 and toughen it up a bit.

I'd loose the 20" wheels too, they look alright on a horse pulled carriage but they'll look **** on a R32.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

OK.

I want you to post now and say "Hey guys, this is a wind up ha ha! had you all there!"

or we're gonna have to ban you for having just a horrific sense of style. That is truly hiddeous and makes a mockery of the art of design.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

C'mon - it's straight outta Mad Max!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

mambastu said:


> WWW.yourURL.co.uk


And are you aware of our trade policies??? Can I suggest you look at the announcement that sits on every single page in this forum?

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

mini-gun's coming out...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> And are you aware of our trade policies??? Can I suggest you look at the announcement that sits on every single page in this forum?
> 
> Cem


I'm not a trader, its just the URL of the company that have worked on my car but noted and removed


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Understood - thanks.
Feel free to reinstate if not your own company.

cem


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

Very nice spoilers lmao... what did the company do.... did one of the body shop fitters forget how to fit them so he grinded the old one in half and bonded the new one onto it.....

About as impressive as drowning


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Understood - thanks.
> Feel free to reinstate if not your own company.
> 
> cem


Thanks cem


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

thats the worst looking.....thing...ive ever seen.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What about this?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*Looks like a Supra..*

is it just me...? Or doesn't that THING look like a JZA80?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

holy sh1t!!!! that is sh1t!!! plz dont do it. look at what happened to the Nemesis R33.
If you insist on going through with something as chav and gay then why not post on the Max Power forums as you will defo not feel at home on any Skyline Enthusiast forum. better still, buy a corsa or saxo


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dude...that is foul...sorry but why buy a 32 GTR if you wanna completely change it. Would you do the same to an SC RS500 or a Lotus Carlton ? 

STOP NOW!!! STEP AWAY FROM THE SKYLINE SIR!!!

The 32GTR is a retro hero. That is why I have one. It's a timeless classic...cars these days have no character and all look the bloody same. 

ANYWAY if you still want to proceed in your heathenous quest....you can get the M's factory kit directly from them for 478k yen which is £2350ish quid so about £3000 with shipping. 

http://www.ms-factory.co.jp/PartsRist.htm

If you have the money then do it cos it's not been done yet in the UK and would be quite cool and probably cheaper than building that thing in your first post.

Ad


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

TBO the M´s factory kit looks horrible too.







the back doesn´t fit right


this is even worse









The Bee-R kit is the besi one IMO

Just my 2p


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Lono9885 said:


> http://www.ms-factory.co.jp/PartsRist.htm


LMAO @ PartsRist!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

find another bodykit for the skyline


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Sorry mate, have to say that I dont like that very much at all. IMHO, the NISMO body bits win every time, subtle but adding that little bit extra. Most aftermarket kits for the 32 just take away its charm. I bought one coz I loved the look of it standard (although I will be adding the NISMO bits when time permits).

TT


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Why we commenting on a thread that died about 1.5yrs ago?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

That looks rubbish IMO

- Kevin.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

If i owned a car like that I'd take it apart, sell all the crappy parts to chavs and spend the money on useful things


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Why we commenting on a thread that died about 1.5yrs ago?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well for them it's a new thread . . . :nervous:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Why we commenting on a thread that died about 1.5yrs ago?



it's coming back to haunt you


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

I think it looks perfect do it, it'll make my car look so much better.


----------

